# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Someone please help me!

## morto

I had watched a short video on youtube of an American writer talking, but I lost the video and do not even know the name of the writer or the video. The video is in black and white, the writer have short hair and a long white beard which he constantly smooth, he reminds me of a Russian and he is restless in an interesting way while talking. He mentions Tolstoy in the video.

Someone have some ideia of who is this guy?

----------


## Calidore

That's not much to go on. Try checking your browser history and see if the page is still there.

----------


## morto

I did it though unfortunantly I deleted part of my historiy and wasn't there.

----------

